# Certificate authentication



## ZSA (Jun 13, 2015)

hi guys
i just graduated from Genova university and finally i get my certificate which is stamped from the university 
i want to use it overseas where must i stamp it and if anyone know any agent or lawyer can help me in that as im out of Italy 
Regards


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

In which country do you want to present that certificate, and in what context? The answer is going to vary a bit.

Some countries (and entities within those countries) want to see an apostille and possibly also a certified translation, so in that case you'd have to get the certificate apostilled in Italy. Others (e.g. Singapore) want the Italian Embassy to take a look at the document and stamp it. (Singapore is not a Hague Convention signatory.) Although once in Singapore a particular entity was satisfied when I logged onto the university's system (in their presence) and showed them the online record of my degree, so sometimes that works.


----------



## ZSA (Jun 13, 2015)

thank you BBCWatcher 
i wanted it to use it in Saudi Arabia , they asked me to stamped from Italy embassy in Saudi , the embassy said we cant stamp before the minister of foreigner in Italy

and now i dont know where should i go in Italy 
it is Master certificate


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I think you'll have to ask the Italian Embassy in Riyadh or the Italian Consulate in Jeddah for further advice. Saudi Arabia is not a Hague Convention signatory, so apostilles are not relevant there. Assuming you can reach the right person and do not have communication difficulties, the Italian embassy or consulate will have local knowledge about what's required in the circumstances in that part of the world.


----------

